# CPC-A looking in Wilmington NC



## paula.onoff@wilmington.miller-motte.edu  (Apr 24, 2012)

My name is Paula Onoff. I studied Medical Billing and Coding and Health Information Technology at Miller-Motte College. I am looking for an employer who is willing to take on someone who has no experience, but is very willing and eager to learn. I am dependable, can work alone or on a team, and a quick learner. At the moment, I work 4am to 1230pm four days a week, 630am to 3pm one day a week, and the other two days off. These days vary, however, my employer is aware of my job search and will work with me if need be. If anyone has any tips or advice on how to get my foot in the door, please send them. Thanks!


Paula Onoff 

1710-7 Oakley Rd

Castle Hayne NC 28429

910-431-9388

paula.onoff@wilmington.miller-motte.edu



Skills:

ñ Knows how to code diagnoses and procedures

ñ Understands the general ethical and legal principles of the medical field

ñ Understands the formation and structure of the medical language

ñ Understands bodily functions and how it works

ñ Has general knowledge of medical insurance guidelines


Education:

· Miller-Motte College 

· Medical Billing and Coding Specialist Diploma, July 2011

· Health Information Technology Associate Degree, September 2011


Courses:

· Anatomy and Physiology I and II

· Medical Terminology

· Medical Insurance

· Medical Coding

· Advanced Medical Coding

· Medical Law and Ethics


Experience: 

Lower Cape Fear Hospice and Life Care Center- Externship July 2011 to September 2011 
Pulled/filed documents 
Made/audited charts

Employment:

· Sam's Club-Maintenance/Baker- July 2010 to present

· Maintains club appearance and cleanliness/bake and wrap baked goods

· Rite Aid Drugstore-Manager- April 2006 to June 2009

· Handled financial matters

· Ordered needed products

· Supervised a team of 12-15

· Controlled inventory

· Eckerd Drugstore-Assistant Manager- October 2000 to March 2006

· Guided co-workers

· Assisted customers in locating products

· Handled up to 10 invoices a week

· Delegated tasks


----------



## LDAILEY (May 1, 2012)

*X-tern Program*

Hello Paula,

My name is Larry Dailey and I live in High Point,NC. Have you considered the Xtern program? There are three sites near you that offer this. I had an offer from one some time back but was unable to fesably take advantage of it even though I have family in Wilmington. Coastal Surgery Specialists in Wilmington, Health Sciences Foundations INC. in Wilmington, and Comprehensive Medical Associates in Southport. You can go to the jobs tab on the AAPC homepage and click on xtern type in your state and it will give you the contact and their email so you can send in an application and resume. It very well could be a good way to get your foot in the door. I know all about this, and it can be very frustrating trying to get experience when you have none, it is a catch 22. I had to work a temp job in medical records for one hospital for over 6 months before I got an opportunity at a full time position at another hospital, also in medical records,but I have an oppotunity to progress into a coding position later on. Sometimes we have to go the round about way to the desired destination. Good luck with your search, and hang in there and don't give up, I almost did!!

Larry Dailey CPC-A


----------

